# hows this price for lye?



## IanT (Sep 13, 2009)

$75.00 for 50#'s of lye..... (no shipping...pickping it up)...what do ya think, good price??


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 13, 2009)

shoot!  i think it's a great price, especially being able to pick it up!  1.50 a pound


----------



## IanT (Sep 13, 2009)

and someone had mentioned storing it being an issue... I think if I kept it in rubbermaid tupperware containers it would probably be ok? or I could put some paper towel or something in there to absorb moisture too... I know that lye pulls moisture from the air so maybe i can food-saver vacuum wrap it ? lol... we shall see...


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 13, 2009)

or, if you've got like 50 mason jars laying around 

it is a dessicant in itself, so i don't think anything you put with it is going to stop it from pulling moisture.  just need to find some airtight containers, and i think you'll be fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Airtight is the key .

Kitn


----------

